# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  help with staircase

## apricotripper

Hi,  
I was after some help. I'm making up a small staircase for the misses to get into the laundry. Anyway, what I want to know is 
how high should the handrail be, thats coming down with the stairs. And..... 
how far apart should the balusters be.  
Thinking, probably obvious. I could work it out I suppose by what 'feels' or 'looks' right, but I guess it would be nice to know what is standard for these measurements.  
Thanks.

----------


## wishiwastommy

minimum height for balustrade in QLD is 900. It may differ for NSW though. 
I am not sure what you mean about how far the balusters should be apart. Do you mean the stringers?? 
*mark

----------


## Gaza

max gap 125mm

----------


## Sturdee

> Hi,  
> I was after some help. I'm making up a small staircase for the misses to get into the laundry. Thanks.

  Why make a staircase when a simple laundry chute would be better.  :Biggrin:    
Peter.

----------


## Wood Butcher

If you can track down a book called "the owner-builders handbook" it has guidelines for building stairs including rail heights etc. 
Rowan

----------


## apricotripper

Thanks for the help,,,,everyone.  
And Sturdee,,,,,a laundry shoot is what I suggested. .....but NO !!....she's got other plans.....she's got this grand plan of puting a spiraling staircase (just 3 steps) into this tiny room...and being so whipped....I've said 'shore', even though I've never built one before.    :Rolleyes:     Not really looking forward to it.      :Biggrin:

----------


## journeyman Mick

> minimum height for balustrade in QLD is 900. It may differ for NSW though.........
> *mark

  Mark,
this was changed to 1000 a few years ago. Below a certain height no railings are needed, can't remeber how high though. There's also a ratio of rising to going (height to width) can't remember this either  :Shock:  . Haven't built any stairs for quite a while now. 
Mick

----------


## elphingirl

The general rule is 2 x riser + 1 x tread = 600mm. But there is flexibility in this - for a short run like yours you can get away with a minimum tread of 240mm. Don't go more than 18omm for the riser though - very uncomfortable (and dangerous). 
As much as I understand this (use it in my job), I stuffed up a three riser stair in our house and ended up with two different width treads. Better luck to you! 
Cheers
Justine

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I look at this every day but do you think it will sink in? 
No need for a handrail or balustrade if the change in level is less than 1000mm.
Max spacing of balustrades 125mm. 
Max riser 190mm min 115mm (I think)
I do have a feeling that if there is more than 3 risers then there needs to be a 750mm landing before a door. 
I would suggest calling your building department at council and they will give you all of the facts and figures that are relevant to your area.

----------


## journeyman Mick

> I look at this every day but do you think it will sink in?
> .........

  Stinky,
I know hpw you feel, I think my head is too full and nothing sinks in anymore. I have to write everything down, maybe I have early onset Alzheimers  :eek:   :Frown:   
Was going to write my name here but forget what it is  :eek:

----------


## Bodgy

> I would suggest calling your building department at council and they will give you all of the facts and figures that are relevant to your area.

  Just don't give them your name or address. Think of your worst enemy in the neighbourhood and........................, no maybe thats a bit over the top.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Ok here goes .... take two. 
Stairs (Other than spiral)
Riser (R) Max 190 Min 115
Going (G) Max 335 Min 240
Slope Relationship (2R+G) 700 Max 550 Min 
Stairs (spiral)
Riser (R) Max 220 Min 140
Going (G) Max 370 Min 210
Slope Relationship (2R+G) 680 Max 590 Min 
A 125mm sphere must not pass through treads. 
There is some information on the calculation points for the slope relationship .... if you are interested get a copy of the building codes of Australia. 
Max 3 risers or 570mm before a doorway with no landing.
A 750mm min landing is required following a doorway is there is more than 3 risers or 570mm. 
Balustrade required on any level more than 1m above the surface beneath.
Height of balustrade must not be less than 865mm above the nosings of the stair treads or the floor of a ramp.
The height must not be less than 1m above the floor ..... etc 
Openings in balustrades must not permit a 125mm sphere to pass through. 
The above information is a guide only.  *IF IN DOUBT .... ASK THE COUNCIL BUILDING SURVEYOR OR CHECK OUT THE BUILDING CODE OF AUSTRALIA YOURSELF.*
Thank you.

----------


## apricotripper

> The above information is a guide only.  *IF IN DOUBT .... ASK THE COUNCIL BUILDING SURVEYOR OR CHECK OUT THE BUILDING CODE OF AUSTRALIA YOURSELF.*
> Thank you.

  are you covering yours ar*e Sir Stinkalot ?   :Biggrin:   
no seriously,,,,,much appreciate the info. More than covers what I need.  
Thanks again.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Yep ..... 
Day one of uni .... lecturer kept saying over and over ..... you will be sued .... you will be sued. 
If you are in any profession and offer any advice .... paid or not .... even friendly advice and some fool takes it the wrong way you are open to legal action.  
Will it happen .... possibly not ..... but then again it might.   :Biggrin:

----------

